# Manly Discussion Thread!



## Zeppelin

I want to have a manly discussion with other men about manly stuff. This thread is to discussion manly topics, like farting. Feel free to discuss anything manly. So how about them Jaguars?


----------



## jealousisjelly

**** yeah!! this is my kind of thread!!! ( . )( . )


----------



## Zeppelin

jealousisjelly said:


> **** yeah!! this is my kind of thread!!! ( . )( . )


Yeah. We so cool.


----------



## jealousisjelly

its manly to hate on women

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/he-man-woman-haters-club-1761/


----------



## Iwantham

Yeah wooo so fun yeah 

...yeeeeeah not feelin it.:|


----------



## Zeppelin

Iwantham said:


> Yeah wooo so fun yeah
> 
> ...yeeeeeah not feelin it.:|


This thread is for fun.










BTW, Spongebob is super manly.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

If any of y'all need a cootie vaccination, I got some cheap ones right here. $5.00. Just form a line and have your cash out.


----------



## markwalters2

I feel like half a man. Can I join?


----------



## Sacrieur

**giggles*

*You know who I think is pretty?


----------



## monotonous

aww why no girls allowed ✿◕‿◕✿


----------



## jealousisjelly

Sacrieur said:


> **giggles*
> 
> *You know who I think is pretty?


who???


----------



## Zeppelin

monotonous said:


> aww why no girls allowed ✿◕‿◕✿


Girls are icky and have cooties.


----------



## zonebox

I would like to spend about 10k, for a few acres of wilderness in the middle of nowhere, a few solar panels and batteries, and a cell phone with a decent data plan. Build a pretty cool, but small, log cabin in the wood.

Fish, hunt, and gather for my food and spend the rest of my life out of the rat race. Is that manly enough? Of course, my wife wouldn't like that.. so it is not really an option.. damn I'm whipped.


----------



## Charmeleon

Reporting in!


----------



## Mousey9

Can we talk about our feelings here?


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## zonebox

infamous93 said:


> Can we talk about our feelings here?


Only if they are manly feelings.


----------



## Zeppelin

zonebox said:


> I would like to spend about 10k, for a few acres of wilderness in the middle of nowhere, a few solar panels and batteries, and a cell phone with a decent data plan. Build a pretty cool, but small, log cabin in the wood.
> 
> Fish, hunt, and gather for my food and spend the rest of my life out of the rat race. Is that manly enough? Of course, my wife wouldn't like that.. so it is not really an option.. damn I'm whipped.


You are a real man.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I like action and horror movies.


----------



## jealousisjelly

infamous93 said:


> Can we talk about our feelings here?


only if its rage or hatred


----------



## jealousisjelly

the only book a man should ever read... 
"so manly even it's sentences don't have periods"


----------



## Zeppelin

jealousisjelly said:


> the only book a man should ever read...
> "so manly even it's sentences don't have periods"


This is my type of book and also

New thread rule: NO PERIODs ARE ALLOWED ANYMORE!


----------



## Charmeleon

infamous93 said:


> Can we talk about our feelings here?


----------



## Aurellius

We can all agree this guy is the manliest man to have ever walked the Earth, right?


----------



## prettyful

im a girl and im posting in here. watcha gonna do about it?


----------



## Radical But Legal

I want to get a tank, so that I could do manly s**t like that!


----------



## markwalters2

I went down on a girl.


----------



## diamondheart89

So this is gonna be like every other SAS thread ever?


----------



## Charmeleon

Aurellius said:


> We can all agree this guy is the manliest man to have ever walked the Earth, right?


Incorrect, I believe the Manliest Man award belongs to this fine gentleman, Jack "Mad Jack" Churchill

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Churchill










During WW2 he killed a guy with a ****ing long bow and would play his bagpipes during battle all while brandishing a ****ing sword,* status = LEGEND*


----------



## h00dz

This thread has serious BALLS.


----------



## Perkins

Here's some more manliness stuff for your thread.


----------



## Reclus

Begone girliness!


----------



## Kalliber

I would eat jennifer lawrence right up


----------



## komorikun

Will there be a beer can comparison contest?


----------



## Koichi




----------



## Radical But Legal

GOD DAMMIT WOMEN, THIS IS ONLY A PLACE FOR MANLY STUFF!


----------



## nubly




----------



## nullptr

I need to regain my manliness, so I will lead glorious airship battle, women are free to join this battle too.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This thread made my balls bigger :lol


----------



## Perkins

Radical But Legal said:


> GOD DAMMIT WOMEN, THIS IS ONLY A PLACE FOR MANLY STUFF!


My care cup is empty.


----------



## Mr Bacon

prettyful said:


> im a girl and im posting in here. watcha gonna do about it?





diamondheart89 said:


> So this is gonna be like every other SAS thread ever?





Perkins said:


> Here's some more manliness stuff for your thread.





komorikun said:


> Will there be a beer can comparison contest?


----------



## jealousisjelly

ItsEasierToRun said:


> This thread made my balls bigger :lol


----------



## CWe

Testicle high 5!


----------



## DarknessVisible

I wish there were more real discussion about what it means to be a man these days. All you ever see are jokes and caricatures. It is up to boys to decide to choose their role models, yet how are they supposed to know what's good to follow? Inevitably some musician or TV/anime character is chosen, if there's no one to guide them in real life. I find myself looking to the past when gender roles were more defined. Just because some of it is seen as restrictive, doesn't mean the whole lot is bad.


----------



## jealousisjelly

DarknessVisible said:


> I wish there were more real discussion about what it means to be a man these days. All you ever see are jokes and caricatures. It is up to boys to decide to choose their role models, yet how are they supposed to know what's good to follow? Inevitably some musician or TV/anime character is chosen, if there's no one to guide them in real life. I find myself looking to the past when gender roles were more defined. Just because some of it is seen as restrictive, doesn't mean the whole lot is bad.


lol


----------



## rotten




----------



## jealousisjelly

rotten said:


>


i think u misread the thread title!


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Zeppelin

mark101 said:


>


"Consider this a divorce" :lol


----------



## jealousisjelly

mark101 said:


>


oh hell yeah look at that body!


----------



## jealousisjelly

mark101 said:


>


hahahahaha spilled the cheerios all over her too to add insult to injury

i like the way he fakes her out and gets her to smile.... then he lets her have it!


----------



## typemismatch

sorry, can't talk right now. currently doing some soldering.


----------



## jealousisjelly

typemismatch said:


> sorry, can't talk right now. currently doing some soldering.


weld that **** bro


----------



## thomasjune

I just stepped on and killed a spider. :bat
It was just an accident though..


----------



## tehuti88

diamondheart89 said:


> So this is gonna be like every other SAS thread ever?


Actually this is way more awesome than most SAS threads ever. :lol



Reclus said:


>


*"Flying Rodents Ripped My Flesh!"*

Near-death by flying squirrel. Oh my God. :lol

*dies happy*

Carry on, men.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

GIRLS BOOTIES!!!!!!!!

(Am I manly now?) >: D


----------



## Charmeleon




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## farfegnugen

I was expecting more pictures of boobs in this thread. Highly disappointing.


----------



## tehuti88

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


Oh my God these are so awesome. :lol

*Hooked To A Killer Shark
Weasels Ripped My Flesh
Flying Rodents Ripped My Flesh
Chewed To Bits By Giant Turtles
The Big Cat Clawed My Guts
The Island Of Man-Eating Rats
The River Of Crawling Death
Leopard On My Back
Give Me Back My Arm
Kicked To Hell By Mad Horses
Curved Beaks Tore My Flesh
Those Slimy Rodents Are Eating My Flesh
Strangled By A Giant Gorilla
*
It's like in every issue the same guy is getting his flesh torn by some kind of animal. Somebody could make a serial where every month, same guy, different animal, his flesh is getting torn. I smell a great running gag. :lol


----------



## blue2




----------



## nullptr

typemismatch said:


> sorry, can't talk right now. currently doing some soldering.


Solder those pins in brah . Now I must revert to my sissyness.


----------



## chowfunfan




----------



## Zeppelin

FunkyMonkey said:


> GIRLS BOOTIES!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Am I manly now?) >: D


Monkeys are manly so you are allowed to post in this thread since you are a monkey ( and a man too)

A real life picture of a manly funky monkey.


----------



## millenniumman75

jealousisjelly said:


> who???


That's Bonnie Franklin! She just passed away from pancreatic cancer a few months ago .


----------



## chowfunfan




----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


>


:lol Barats and Bereta are hilarious.


----------



## millenniumman75

chowfunfan said:


>


Is this Glee? :spit :rofl :haha


----------



## h00dz

My manly post was deleted, I didn't think it broke any rules :\


----------



## visualkeirockstar

What up dudes?


----------



## Yer Blues

h00dz said:


> My manly post was deleted, I didn't think it broke any rules :\


Awesome, it was too manly. You'll do well here.


----------



## nubly

farfegnugen said:


> I was expecting more pictures of boobs in this thread. Highly disappointing.


----------



## Radical But Legal

farfegnugen said:


> I was expecting more pictures of boobs in this thread. Highly disappointing.


What's manly about boobs? I'd rather see some hard as rock abs!


----------



## ASB20

Man thread? Heck yeah!


----------



## diamondheart89

I like this thread.


----------



## h00dz




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## h00dz




----------



## Kalliber

Real man punch carebears


----------



## Koichi

Words are girly.


----------



## Charmeleon




----------



## Charmeleon

mark101 said:


> Not a whole lot of discussion in here but lot's of pics lol
> 
> So err any men cutting the grass today?


I'm gonna wash & detail my truck after I take my morning ****, that's manly right?


----------



## Charmeleon

mark101 said:


> Nice, wiping your butt with a rabid hedgehog no doubt?
> 
> You be using tyre shine?


Hell yeah, I'm gonna armor all this ***** up


----------



## h00dz




----------



## h00dz




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Jaxosix




----------



## nullptr

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


----------



## chowfunfan




----------



## gunner21

So, did anyone catch that game where that guy did that amazing thing with the ball?


----------



## Jaxosix

mark101 said:


> Sure did bro, let's watch it again :boogie


Think I must have watched that in video/GIF form like 50 times already.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

*farts* , *burps* and blames because of a woman discriminate thread. Shame I replied another place before seeing this, I did not knew you are a girl-hater.

Why this thread is here anyway?

*goes to change all her threads *only for women*

men, don't reply my threads plz, ever 

*looks down*

One again proved how men can do Everything they want in sas... 

so wrong!!!


----------



## Alienated

Looks like a sausage fest.... call the Preacher, Cupid is in the air !!


----------



## nrelax11

Man reporting for duty. What is my mission?


----------



## Radical But Legal

nrelax11 said:


> Man reporting for duty. What is my mission?


To do manly s***, soldier!


----------



## chowfunfan




----------



## jealousisjelly

I'm gonna make some moonshine and if i run into any problems Im gonna take it out on my dogs


----------



## Charmeleon

mark101 said:


>


This is by far the greatest manly thing I've seen all week, if only I could be so manly to grow such a manly beard myself


----------



## tehuti88

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm gonna wash & detail my truck after I take my morning ****, that's manly right?





mark101 said:


> Nice, wiping your butt with a rabid hedgehog no doubt?
> 
> You be using tyre shine?





RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hell yeah, I'm gonna armor all this ***** up





mark101 said:


> Grrrr yeah clean that ****!!


Hawwwwwwwt! *fans self*


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Yer Blues

One of my favorite manly men:


----------



## WhoDey85

mark101 said:


>


This man is a legend round these parts


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Charmeleon




----------



## TobeyJuarez

CWe said:


> Testicle high 5!


low..2..?


----------



## IAmDisappoint




----------



## nullptr




----------



## Charmeleon




----------



## Zeppelin

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


In Soviet Russia, Bear rides you!


----------



## Yer Blues

Putin will impress me when he rides a pegasus.


----------



## h00dz

I don't know about you guys but I never leave the house without a tree trunk.


----------



## scooby

Men stuff!


----------



## AussiePea

When men slide across the ground, they produce sparks. Because, men of steel.


----------



## Hush7

Real men help support each other:


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## tehuti88

mark101 said:


>


Swoonworthy.net! :lol



CWe said:


> Testicle high 5!





illmatic1 said:


> low..2..?


Oh my God this just keeps getting better and better. :clap

ETA--David Hasselhoff keeps staring at me. :cry


----------



## Amocholes




----------



## h00dz

Because when you're a real man. 1 punch is never enough.


----------



## Kalliber

Real man don't shave their legs


----------



## Resonance

brawr tools sports cars tits casual misogyny thinly-veiled insecurity guns explosions fire ninjas


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> Resistance is futile, the *HOFF* is your new god


I thought Chuck Norris was god? So manly!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This has gotta be the manliest fight scene ever!





Vin Diesel is like the manliest man ever!






0:17 "I'M NOT RUNNING!!"


----------



## Cam1

Thread is lacking Swanson:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Oh and how could I forget Scott Adkins!?


----------



## Hush7

Real men look manly like Tom Selleck, even when lounging on tasseled pillows while drinking fruity cocktails:


----------



## tehuti88

Amocholes said:


>


They're manly men...in tights!



mark101 said:


> Resistance is futile, the *HOFF* is your new god


Is...he singing to a milkshake? :lol


----------



## I_Dazed_I

mark101 said:


>


^
|

Epic


----------



## ASB20




----------



## Reclus




----------



## Reclus

From The Art of Manliness site:

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2008/01/10/increase-your-manly-confidence-overnight/


----------



## Kalliber

Real man twerk


----------



## Nonsensical

zonebox said:


> I would like to spend about 10k, for a few acres of wilderness in the middle of nowhere, a few solar panels and batteries, and a cell phone with a decent data plan. Build a pretty cool, but small, log cabin in the wood.
> 
> Fish, hunt, and gather for my food and spend the rest of my life out of the rat race. Is that manly enough? Of course, my wife wouldn't like that.. so it is not really an option.. damn I'm whipped.


I'll rent you the trailer on my 10 acres. I don't have solar panels, but at least we have decent cell reception out here in the middle of no where. I'm on my cell's data right now. For an additional fee I'll teach you how to survive in the woods and the essential necessities you must learn in order to be successful. Survival isn't about being prepared and what you have, it's what you know and how you use that knowledge that increases your odds.

All those survival shows, websites, books, just trying to sell you junk you don't need. I can even teach you how to make a stone knife and bow, is not hard.


----------



## Owl-99

Real men use moisturiser


----------



## gunner21

Why? Because **** you, that's why.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://twitpic.com/show/large/di9z4w


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Human Tornado. Nuff Said.


----------



## Cam1

I got a little food stuck in my beard today for the first time. Feeling manly.


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://twitpic.com/show/large/di9z4w


I want to marry this girl.


----------



## jealousisjelly

gunner21 said:


> I want to marry this girl.


men dont marry we just knock em up and let them raise the kid on their own


----------



## Charmeleon

jealousisjelly said:


> men dont marry we just knock em up and let them raise the kid on their own


----------



## Charmeleon

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://twitpic.com/show/large/di9z4w


The cure to my unmanly lack of facial hair, I got a trim though *sigh*, goddammit


----------



## dal user

Taking a dump with the door open is very manly tbh


----------



## Zeppelin

jealousisjelly said:


> men dont marry we just knock em up and let them raise the kid on their own


----------



## IAmDisappoint




----------



## diamondheart89

Resonance said:


> brawr tools sports cars tits casual misogyny thinly-veiled insecurity guns explosions fire ninjas


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## markwalters2

Too much testosterone in here.


----------



## Reclus

Patrick McGoohan:






Patrick McGoohan's career:


----------



## Reclus

Franco Nero - The original Django: Kill Count


----------



## Raphael200

I say,a place for a fellow gentlemen to be free!


----------



## arnie

Hey guise, am I manly enough to join? :b


What if I use emoticons like this? :heart


----------



## h00dz

arnie said:


> Hey guise, am I manly enough to join? :b
> 
> What if I use emoticons like this? :heart


Only real men can show there feelings of love. :yes


----------



## Kalliber

Where da chickss attt


----------



## Zeppelin

h00dz said:


> Only real men can show there feelings of love. :yes


----------



## nullptr

Zeppelin said:


>


Pixelated perfection :yes


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Kalliber

Real man love boobs


----------



## markwalters2

Kalliber said:


> Real man love boobs


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Salvador Dali




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## nullptr




----------



## nullptr

Oh I forgot the manliest space explorer of them all, Zap Brannigan explorer of the sky, no pickup line too cheesy, no ship to massive, his name is Zap Brannigan


----------



## RelinquishedHell

arnie said:


> Hey guise, am I manly enough to join? :b
> 
> What if I use emoticons like this? :heart


----------



## monotonous

zonebox said:


> Only if they are manly feelings.


men are not supposed to have feelings, unless they are punching wall related


----------



## nullptr

This thread needs more zap


----------



## Kalliber

RelinquishedHell said:


>


I wonder who the "It" may be


----------



## Zeppelin

The YMCA is manly.


----------



## M0rbid

Zeppelin said:


> The YMCA is manly.


You serious? :um


----------



## scooby

Steak and beer. Just the best.


----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

So manly. Much muscle. Wow.


----------



## Zeppelin

M0rbid said:


> You serious? :um


Yeah, you can hang out with all of the boys at the YMCA!


----------



## Hush7

Real men aren't afraid to wear a ton of makeup and dance around in tutus:










Real men play with dolls:










Real men buy tampons and pink cupcakes:


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Great . Let's all shave our legs


----------



## inerameia

Going to take the car to the shop...

ON MY SHOULDERS.


----------



## scooby

Hush7 said:


> Real men aren't afraid to wear a ton of makeup and dance around in tutus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real men play with dolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real men buy tampons and pink cupcakes:


Men decide what makes a real man, not women.










And leave those cupcakes here.


----------



## Hush7

scooby said:


> Men decide what makes a real man, not women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave those cupcakes here.


Real men wouldn't kick a lady out. Besides, all ladies have a SAS skeleton key to get into this manly thread. :b









Real men carry a murse:


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## scooby

Hush7 said:


> Real men wouldn't kick a lady out. Besides, all ladies have a SAS skeleton key to get into this manly thread. :b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real men carry a murse:


Ok, ok. You may stay. Them purses are ballin'. They need those purses to carry their fat stacks.


----------



## JustThisGuy

This little girl is manlier than me.


----------



## Robotdogcat447

I like this one of them is my wife.


----------



## TCNY

eeeeeeeep! a manly thread!!!!!!! this calls for a celebration! lets braid each others hair and drink cosmos!!!!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

I drink tea, am I manly enough for you p****es?


----------



## Aeiou

:rofl

too many hilarious posts to quote them all...
But...DID YOU KNOW? -------> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manly,_New_South_Wales

_"Manly was named by Capt. Arthur Phillip for the indigenous people living there, stating that "their confidence and manly behaviour made me give the name of Manly Cove to this place". While scouting for fresh water in the area, Phillip encountered members of the clan, and after a misunderstanding he was speared in the shoulder by one of the clan"._


----------



## bad baby




----------



## HenDoggy

Zeppelin said:


>


is this real, you sell alot of that :lol


----------



## Nonsensical

Real men carry all the groceries in


----------



## gopherinferno

Nonsensical said:


> Real men carry all the groceries in


are we sure this is a manly thing and not just a "i don't want to make a second trip back to the car" thing?


----------



## Nonsensical

gopherinferno said:


> are we sure this is a manly thing and not just a "i don't want to make a second trip back to the car" thing?


Shhhh don't ruin the humor with tedious things like logic!


----------



## gopherinferno

Nonsensical said:


> Shhhh don't ruin the humor with tedious things like logic!


----------



## killahwail




----------



## Charmeleon

Y'all are a bunch of whiny vaginas, man the **** up!

Badass of The Day

*Audie Murphy*










The Germans scored a direct hit on an M10 tank destroyer, setting it alight, forcing the crew to abandon it. Murphy ordered his men to retreat to positions in the woods, remaining alone at his post shooting his M1 carbine and directing artillery fire via his field telephone while the Germans aimed fire directly at his position. Murphy mounted the abandoned, burning tank destroyer and began firing its .50 caliber machine gun at the advancing Germans, killing a squad crawling through a ditch towards him. For an hour, Murphy stood on the tank destroyer returning German fire from foot soldiers and advancing tanks, killing or wounding 50 Germans. He sustained a leg wound during his stand, and stopped only after he ran out of ammunition.​
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audie_Murphy#

murica


----------



## Xisha

This is the most feminine artifact I have ever come across. I can hear hello kitty calling. She wants her thread back.


----------



## gopherinferno

Zeppelin said:


> I want to have a manly discussion with other men about manly stuff. This thread is to discussion *manly topics, like farting.* Feel free to discuss anything manly. So how about them Jaguars?


i am so f**king offended

you men think you own farts?

you

disgusting, arrogant, penis pushers...

think you know ANYTHING about farts????

i will fart all of you and your extended families into the ocean

*#feminism*


----------



## crimeclub

Manliest thing you can do, fart on a first date. If she can't handle that then she's not good enough for you.


----------



## foe

The Art of Manliness youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkRMqL3hLrIYhxNCac4vR3w

He also has a Web site and podcast too.


----------



## goku23

im so manly...that when I misplace the remote control, the television comes to my finger.

hell, im so manly...that i don't need a friggin meme to express it.


----------



## goku23

....but just in case i didn't across the extent of manliness, here's a meme....just in case...


----------



## goku23

right, enough of this pish-posh.
I'm off to go do some serious DIY......a light bulb needs changing.


----------



## nubly

Mr Bacon said:


>


:lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

